# Midwest Sportsman Alum Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI that we will be hosting our annual fall open at Alum Creek on October 28th . We are limiting the field to 50 boats this year . Dont be left out , get those entry forms in asap so that you are not left out ! Good luck to everyone fishing the event and look forward to seeing everyone there . 

If you are interested in fishing this event , please pm me your address and I will get an entry form out to you asap .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some further details 
Tournament hours are 8:00 - 4:00
Entry fee is $80 which includes the big bass pot ($10)
Payouts are based on a 50 boat full field and will be prorated if less than full .

1st Pl. will pay $1000.00 plus plaques 
2nd Pl. will pay $600.00 plus plaques
3rd Pl. will pay $340.00 plus plaques
4th pl. will pay $160.00
5th Pl. will pay $90.00
6th Pl. will pay $70.00
7th - 10th Pl. will pay $50.00

The Big bass pot will be paid out into 2 places . 1st Pl. BB will pay 70% of the pot , and 2nd Pl. BB will pay 30% of the pot . 

We will also hold a 50/50 drawing the day of the event . Tickets are $2.00 ea. or 3 for $5.00 . 

Cash entries accepted the morning of the event but there will be a $5.00 surcharge added .

Check in and boat inspection will begin at 6:30 am . All teams must be checked in and on the water by 7:45 am . A pre tournament meeting will begin at 7:50 on the water .

See ya there !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

$1000 for 1st w/ 50 boat field is pretty sweet!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey phil, how many boats do u have so far?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry for the delay Josh , I believe that we are up to around 14-15 pre registered teams so far .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would like to state that the 28th will be the 2nd week of duck season . Last year we had a couple conflicts between the guys fishing our open and duck hunters . I ask that everyone fishing our event be courtious to these hunters . If there is a decoy spread in the area that you are fishing , please try to shy away from it . I do not want to have anyone get hurt due to lack of respect at this event . The hunters have just as much rights as we fishermen do . I have spoken to the head officer at Alum Creek state park and they will have officers out to try to prevent anything from happening . He also faxed me over a copy of some laws . I would like to take this time to note one law in specific that pertains to both hunters and fishermen .

" No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting , trapping or fishing for a wild animal as autherized by this chapter by any of the following .

Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted , trapped , or fished for otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter trapper or fisherman . 

The officers at all the central Ohio public hunting/fishing locations will be inforcing this law heavily starting this fall . Next season they have decided to decline all permit applications to host fishing tournaments after October 15th . I look forward to seeing everyone at the event and please be safe .


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone fishing the tournment have a lowrance gps , that I could check a LGC 2000 antenna with ( the blue connector NMEA system )
thanks edd


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep duck blinds were out there everywere today


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 5 days to go ! Lets get this field full . Get those entry forms in !


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

after I get thru with alum this week the fishies will have lock jaw LOL, good luck!!! but I'll be targetting muskies.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Alum fish always have lock jaw. LOL


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Phil, how many guys do you have signed up? also, i never recieved my entry form..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Bump, my brother will be there not catching fish as always.
Be sure to take it easy on him and his friend too.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. I won't be able to make it have to work. Will swing by in the morning.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

At least this year my rain suit doesnt leak, this year is looking like its gonna be like last year.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

How'd everyone do out there? Can you post the results?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Haha not sure my brother left early because he said he was sick... CAUGH *SKUNK*


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm..... No results yet??? Come on Phil..... Get it together!! LOL


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

lol, I stopped by in the morning to drop somehting off and man it was cold windy and trying to rain had to be a tough day out there. 

I think Phil went out playing with the younger guys tonight so he may be hurting LOL.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet it was cold.... I was up there last Sunday morning..... all I can say is brrrrrrrrrrr...........LOL I'm sure it was tough too!! I'm still trying to figure out where I am going Monday. I took a vacation day.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya i want to get out cpl more times then iam putting up shop for the winter and will have to hit some ponds till they freeze. But i figure its almost time to put the boat up for a long winters rest.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Phil must be recovering  it took 2 fish to win ( 5something lbs). 16 boats, and nobody caught more than two fish. Phil had big bass & 2nd place with a 4lb fish. If you are planning on fishing somewhere you can eliminate Alum, that place is DEAD.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW!! I knew it was going to be tough.... Didn't think it would be that tough.... I know I am not going there tomorrow......LOL I'm sure I can catch something in the muddy water at Griggs...... Took a vacation day since they said it was going to be so nice Monday...


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow is right...tough day on Alum. Were they catching LM or SM?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I only saw a couple smallies, and no big ones. I think the wind kept people in the coves for the most part.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Just talked to phil on the phone: He said it was a long tough day with the wind, rain, hail, you name it LOL. Said his computer is having issues or he would have posted.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats on :B Phil, and congrats on catching anything anyone! I hit up alum last weds and was skunked going for skis.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well the weather was awefull to say the least ! We saw rain , snow , sleet , hail and some of the worst wind that I have ever fished in ! The wind was so bad that when we were running up the lake , a gust hit us from the side and about turned the boat 90 degrees ! The fishing was tough to say the least . It was impossible to know if you even had a bite .There were 16 boats that came out to brave the weather . Some of the teams that were pre registered called the day before and asked if they could have their money back and under the cercumstances I gladly refunded it to them . We had a total of 12 bass brought to the scales . Here are the results .

1st pl. - J. Smith & M. Smith with 2 fish weighing 5.16#
2nd pl. - P. Carver & G. Jackson with 1 fish weighing 4.03# (1st pl. BB)
3rd pl. - T. Berger & J. Berger with 2 fish weighing 3.57#
4th pl. - Cruse & Adkins with 1 fish weighing 3.10# (2nd pl. BB)
5th pl. - M. Casey & D. Workman with 1 fish weighing 2.29#

I would like to thank everyone for comeing out on such a bad day . It was not nice to be out there for sure . I look forward to seeing everyone next spring at our events .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Phil and Gabe. Sounds like a cold day. Still wished I could have fished it


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I didn't get a bite, tough day. It was crazy, there were 3 foot waves at the ramp. Was glad to get the boat back on the trailer.


----------

